# Есть ли шанс на военный билет?



## Tha_Saf (9 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте!
На 19 число повестка. При первичном мед. осмотре, пожаловался на боли в области таза. В августе 2007 года была операция на копчик (ЭКХ с врожденной деформацией копчика, в следствии чего иссечение ЭКХ и резекция копчика с подшиванием краев раны ко дну.). Так же в 2008 году был вывих плечевого сустава. Дали АКТ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ СОСТОЯНИЯ ЗДОРОВЬЯ. Пошел делать осмотр и вот результаты:
Сделал рентген кресцово-поясничного отдела позвоночника.
*Комментарии врача рентгенолога:* Форма позвонков мало изменена, контуры четкие, структура не нарушена. Умеренна уплотнены субхондральные поясничны, незначительно смещена высота межпозвонковых дисков в сегментах L2-L3 и L5-S1. В области копчика явления остеосклероза.
*Заключение:* Хондроз двух дисков в поясничном отделе позвоночника.
---------------------------
Теперь под этим диагнозом пишет врач травматолог:
Свои жалобы писать не буду начну сразу с *данных объективного исследования:*
рост 185 см, вес 77 кг. Правое плечо слегка опущено, лопатка отстает от за ... (не разобрал почерк). Выражен лордоз в нижне-грудном, поясничном отделе п-ка. Напряжение прямых мышц спины, боль при пальцации в (опять почерк не ахти, в общем прощупывала позвоночник с верху в низ) точках больше в поясничной области. Осевая нагрузка чувствительно. В области копчика между ягодицами глубокий широкий послеоперационный рубец 3.5 см длинной. Ограничение движение в позвоночнике во все (опять почерк! в общем попросили дотянуться до пола ладошками), не достает пол 40 см. с болевыми симптомам. Плечевые суставы внешне не изменены, умеренное ограничение движения в перед и вверх.
*Диагноз:* Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника введя снижения высоты дисков L2-L3 и L5-S1. Остеосклероз копчика.

Кстати еще делал МСКТ пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника.
*Комментарии:* состояние после иссечения эпителиальных копчиковых ходов. Признаки дегенаративно-дистрофических и костно-травматических изменений пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника, костей таза, кресца и копчика не обнаружено. В месте оперативного вмешательства видны рубцовые изменения.

И сделал МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника.
*Комментарии:* поясничный лордоз не вырожен. Продольная ось С-образно отклонена на 6э(похожий значек "э" в обратную сторону). Контуры тел позвонков четкие, ровные. Форма их обычная. Замыкательные пластинки тел четкие, структура однородная. Межпозвонковые диски однородной структуры, высота их не снижена. Задних протрузий и грыж дисков не выявлено. На уровне L3-S1 в межпозвонковых суставах проявления спондилоартроза, в виде сужения суставных щелей, истончения гиалинового хряща, субхондрального склероза суставных поверхностей тел. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного клапана на уровне Л3-16мм. Эпиконус на уровне L1. Спинной мозг с четким, ровным контуром, очагов патологического сигнала в нем не выялено.
*Заключение:* МР-признаки сколиоза I степени, поясничного левостороннего, спондилоартроза на уровне L3-S1.

Меня интересует вопрос мне нужно брать с собой это заключение в военкомат? Потому, что мне не понятно почему в выписке из МРТ пишут:


> поясничный лордоз не вырожен


а в АКТе который заполняла врач травматолог написано:


> Выражен лордоз в нижне-грудном, поясничном отделе п-ка


и опять в МРТ пишут:


> Форма их обычная...и ... Межпозвонковые диски однородной структуры, высота их не снижена


а в АКТе врач рентгенолог пишит:


> Форма позвонков мало изменена... и ... незначительно смещена высота межпозвонковых дисков в сегментах L2-L3 и L5-S1


Я когда разговаривал с травматологом которая смотрела меня и заполняла АКТ, то я ей показывал все эти анализы и МСКТ и МРТ и рентген. Про МСКТ она сказала не показывать в военкомате т.к. там все нормально    В общем разговорились с ней, душевная беседа была. В общем меня интересует вопрос какие документы нужно нести в военкомат. Только этот один листок (АКТ) или все документы или только рентген снимок с АКТом. Есть ли необходимость светить заключением по МРТ если там все "против меня" так сказать. Или там есть необходимая информация которая может мне помочь?

На сколько все серьезно ли у меня и как с этим бороться лечиться  И есть ли шанс получить военный билет по этим диагнозам. Спасибо! Буду ждать вашего ответа!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Апр 2010)

Есть шанс и довольно большой!


----------



## Tha_Saf (9 Апр 2010)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Есть шанс и довольно большой!



Владимир, меня беспокоит вопрос связанные с показаниями от ренгенолога и показаниями сделанные на основе показаний рентгенолога по МРТ. Посмотрите сами, я в первом посте указал прияины беспокойства по показаниям! Может быть МРТ и Ренгентография делается для разных вещей и разных показаний? Или все таки МРТ дает более точную информацию и по этому если я покажу в военкомате результаты МРТ, мне скажут у вас все хорошо и не дадут военный билет. Либо второй вариант: меня пошлют на МРТ за подтверждением диагноза и тогда будет плохо (( 
Если я в чем то не прав поправьте.
Спасибо!


----------

